# New To Me And The Forum Iwc Electronic



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Happy, Happy, Happy!

I have a soft spot for blue dials, and for IWC, so I had to bid on this. I'm glad to say I won, and it arrived at 10.05 this morning so i grabbed the camera to get that 'ten past ten' photo! I didn't have time to set up much, or even syncronise the watches, but for a quick and dirty it'll do.










at 37mm wide and only 9.5mm deep it will work with shirt cuffs, unlike it's bracelet brother that is not going under a shirt cuff in a million years! I was lucky enough to have a spare genuine buckle in the watch box, so that went on instantly.

With it's brother










and it's more modern nephew



















I remember saying I will only have one watch from any single maker - that's another self imposed rule out of the window!


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

Nice addition to your collection.I only have one IWC & love it . Unfortunately having only one is a financial decision ! Nice pcs too.

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice arrival, well done!


----------



## Retronaut (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice - wear in health! :thumbsup:


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Adore the far right one!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very, very nice. I must look harder on the bay of E! :yes:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

Lovely watch, saw this myself but had to pass over it as have a Speedmaster incoming...


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Off topic slightly, has anyone seen those cheesy IWC "films"?


----------



## Pip-Pip (Sep 28, 2011)

Love a blue face! Nice buy. Not a huge fan of IWC but thats a great little collection you have.

Cheers


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice all the best woody77.


----------



## webvan (Apr 6, 2010)

Very nice, there is a smart looking 18k one on the TZ SC right now too, picture borrowed from there:


----------



## watchmen2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good win - a very handsome watch

______________

Cool Men's Watches


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice buy - do you know when were these three made?

Stephen


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Morris Minor said:


> Nice buy - do you know when were these three made?
> 
> Stephen


Thanks all

the electronics were 1970-72, and the Pilots I bought new in 2001


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

scottswatches said:


> the electronics were 1970-72, and the Pilots I bought new in 2001


Ok, thanks


----------

